
An Error Leads to a New Way to Draw, and Erase, Computing Circuits - signa11
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/10/10/science/an-error-leads-to-a-new-way-to-draw-and-erase-computing-circuits.html?_r=0
======
AlbertoGP
TL;DR: they found that low-energy fluorescent's ultraviolet emissions allow
"etching" circuits in topological insulators (material that is insulator
inside, but conductive on the surface), and also deleting those patterns using
another wavelength. The pattern stays for 16 hours at low temperatures, and
"by refining the materials they might eventually be able to reproduce it at
room temperature".

